# Right now



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

What are your dogs doing RIGHT NOW? Snap a picture! It must be from right now  


























We are obviously an exciting bunch, but it's 8:30! And I had a case of insomnia last night and didn't fall asleep till 3am :frown:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the idea of this thread! This is Ruby from a few minutes ago, just finished eating her dinner:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha My guys doing what they do best


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Please excuse my s#*ttasket photos....this is what the five of them are doing right now.....and no I dont have more then one Rhett....that is just what he is doing!:tongue:

Brody...watching me:










Keeva and Dixi are playing:










Leo is trying to rest:











And as you could see Rhett was being a camera ham!!LOL


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My sweetheart........










Cute idea for a thread, thanks.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hahaha Scarlett O', Brody looks evil with those glowing eyes!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Kat said:


> Love the idea of this thread! This is Ruby from a few minutes ago, just finished eating her dinner:




*dies of cuteness*


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol thanks Meggels.... and on a side note, Oh my gosh, this is my 500th post!!!! *gasp*


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Hahaha Scarlett O', Brody looks evil with those glowing eyes!


HEHE, yes, yes he does!!LOL :lol: 

Although they ALL look evil!!:tongue:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

"It's been a long day..."


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> My sweetheart........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe I love that you have the thread open on the computer (proof that you took it RIGHT NOW haha)

I am at work, so Duke is likely playing with ozzy, sunbaking or sleeping lol I'll snap some pics tonight when I revisit this thread :tongue:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

You can't see me, but I'm to the right on DFC :tongue:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is basically Dozer's personal loveseat (until we get a sectional).












Hunter on the floor, wondering why I am taking more pictures probably










My baby boy Sarge










And the cat, why not? She looks guilty. She probably is for something I will eventually find out about.










Aw, I didn't realize her whole face disappeared. Oh well, she took off.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Looks like everyone is just as lazy as mine, here's Uno being a doofus


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, has Uno ever, in his whole life, had a bad picture taken?


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

LOVE this thread  although I have no idea how to put a pic on here just for this thread w/out changing my signature  BUT, I love looking at everyone else's dogs.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been out most of the day, which a change for the dogs. I'm on the computer trying to ignore Kai who still thinks it's time for another fetch game



Layla chills out easily, she's laying near the computer desk



I have to go take a pic of Ari in my bed.......


Then, of course Kai is excited because I moved


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Malcolm is snoozing in my lap...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Ok, has Uno ever, in his whole life, had a bad picture taken?


Apparently not.. wish I could say the same thing for myself ;P


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Looks like everyone is just as lazy as mine, here's Uno being a doofus


"Damn! I've been caught red handed.....again"

That is just soooo funny, my daughter and I were laffing our heads off.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

My two right now - can you tell we went to the dog park today? :tongue:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you notice a general theme to these "right now" pictures? As in 'right now' all of our dogs are sleeping. Do you think any of our dogs actually do any kind of activity or do we just come home, throw some food at them, and let them snooze at our feet while we cruise DFC. :becky: Actually, that is Rocky's idea of the perfect day!

View attachment 6503


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Right now, Uno is eating a zebra


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

This was right now as in "they were in this position a few minutes ago". They are still doing this but they have since shifted around.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Right now my two are playing tug-of-war with the Holey Roller...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

BoxerParty said:


> Right now my two are playing tug-of-war with the Holey Roller...
> 
> View attachment 6509
> View attachment 6510
> ...



Wow!! Your dogs get up and move!!!


----------

